# Stairway to Heaven.....



## Pappy (Oct 18, 2020)

I am told this is a trail way in Colorado leading up to Pikes peak. Amazing view.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 18, 2020)

What a view is right! WOW!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 18, 2020)

Holy cats!


----------



## oldman (Oct 18, 2020)

One of the most beautiful views that I witnessed while flying was flying over the Rockies after a heavy snowstorm had passed. Towards evening when the sun begins to set, the reflection of the yellow/orange sun showers over the snow. Had my house not burned down just before retirement, I would have gladly posted some beautiful pictures.

This picture shows what we call a cloud bank. I have seen some beautiful cloud banks over the Pacific around San Francisco.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 18, 2020)

oldman said:


> One of the most beautiful views that I witnessed while flying was flying over the Rockies after a heavy snowstorm had passed. Towards evening when the sun begins to set, the reflection of the yellow/orange sun showers over the snow. Had my house not burned down just before retirement, I would have gladly posted some beautiful pictures.
> 
> This picture shows what we call a cloud bank. I have seen some beautiful cloud banks over the Pacific around San Francisco.


Your house burned down? How devastating!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## oldman (Oct 19, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Your house burned down? How devastating!


Yes. I had mentioned it before, but no details. It was two months before I was to retire. My wife had already retired from the university. She retired from Johns Hopkins. She was attending another retirement party and I was in California, having flown there earlier in the day. The fire was in the beginning of November. Yes, just before the holidays. The Fire Marshall initially listed it as undetermined, but did a second investigation and decided on the wiring from the new HVAC we had installed just a few months earlier was the cause. We had the heat pump replaced and the Fire Marshall wrote on the insurance affidavit that it was a faulty installation. Whether it was or not, I do not know, but the insurance company needed to have the Fire Marshall list a cause before paying.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 19, 2020)

Pappy said:


> I am told this is a trail way in Colorado leading up to Pikes peak. Amazing view.
> 
> View attachment 128837


Super, nice pic. The only "Stairway to Heaven" I know is by Led Zeppelin!


----------

